# My Farm history



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

This particular farm has been in my family since 1867. The saga started out a few years earlier though! My Great-Great Grandfather came over from Germany in the 1840's. He made the rounds from New Orleans (where he entered to country), to Ohio, Kentucky and eventually Marthasville, Missouri. It seemed that along the way, he had won a team of 20 horses in a card game, which he traded for a Grain Mill in Marthasville (ruins are still there today). In early 1863, a young Union Officer (I cannot find his name, but it is known) was injured in battle. His wounds were such that he survived but was sent home. He was given 240 acres in Nebraska as "Mustering Out Payment". Apparently, the soldier did not want, nor could he operate this new property, so he traded my GGGrandfather for the mill. Unfortunatley, my GG Grandfather did not live to see his land, he (and some of his children) died of Cholera in St Louis in 1864. His wife and the 3 remaining sons made the trip to Nebraska later that year. The oldest son then sold 80 acres of the property and used the money to buy 160 acres 4 miles north of this land (in 1867 - this is the farm I now own). He, in turn passed it to his son who then sold this 160 - 80 to my Grandfather and 80 to my Dad (who eventually bought both 80's). My Dad operated it until he died in 1972. My mom then sold it to two of my brothers. One brother bought out the other and ran it until 2001 when I bought 100 acres of it. He kept the farmstead, so we had to start from scratch. We moved a hundred year old house (that was given to us free!) onto the land the day before Thanksgiving 2003. We "offically" moved in in June of 2004, but we were living in a 2 room cabin (no electicity other than a couple of solar panels, no running water and wood heat) that I built in 2001 (it's now my woodshop) before the house was here. 
That was the "Reader's Digest" version - hope I didn't bore you too much!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

what a way to get a farm, hey, it worked for your grandparents and it is still in the family. with all the farmers that have lost, gone out of business or were bought out,, this has to say something.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - My problem is, we don't have any kids! Don't know who I'm gonna pass it on to! Might be the "end of the line".


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What an amazing story. It is a shame not to have anyone in the family to pass on the farm to. Thanks for sharing a bit of your own family (as well as America) history with us, FF. Can you take some more shots of the property when you can to share? Do you have any photos of it in the growing/harvest seasons?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

My wife is an photographer, so she is always taking photos! I'll have to see what she has! Here is one of a Summer Sunset down our drive.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Me plowing snow with the 8N (last year).


----------



## Wishbonez51 (Jun 2, 2011)

Holy smokes how do you take care of 100 acres not to mention what do you do with all of that land? Why did you decide to get into farming after your father and brothers had been taking care of the farm? You said you had to start from scratch, knowing this you still tackled the unthinkable in this day and age, WHY? You have truly inspired me as I have always wanted to have a farm of my own and live a much simpler life than how I have been living for the past 20 years in the fast lane literally. However my LITTLE farm of one acre is a spec on the map compared to your huge chunk of the American pie. It truly is a shame you dont have any children to pass all of your family's legacy on too!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Our farm has been in my family since 1880. My great great grandfather purchased it in 1880 after renting it for a few years. He originally farmed near Thiensville, WI which is near Milwaukee, but he hated the sandy soil down there so he moved up here where we have solid red and blue clay. Talk about a change! The farm passed to my Great grandfather when he was 16 because my GGgrandfather died of pneumonia while visiting family in Milwaukee. He ran it until his death in 1951, when my Grandfather took over. He passed it to my dad in 1970 and now my dad and I run it. We will probably be selling the cows once my dad retires, because there's no way I'll be able to pay a mortgage on the property on top of all the farm expenses. We only have 30 cows, so its hard to make a go of it. Each and every cow we own is a direct descendant of the 4 or so cows my Great Great grandfather bought when he started farming all those years ago. He never purchased cows, it was always a closed farm.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

This is an inspiring post. It is easy to get discouraged from day to day with all that is going on in the world. I'm happy to have read this and made my day a little brighter and hopeful. Don't get discouraged and don't give up. Teach a man to fish........you know the rest.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

After reading postings one does set in silents and turns back the years.
We have paid price for the high tech world of today,and it seems many have forgotten or taken for granted,let's hope heavy hand doesn't fall on us,for if it does I feel many shall fall.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't give up your land, hand it down to some one who values it as much as you do!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not a stinkin banker or such!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

